# من هو خاتم الرسل



## nickname1 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

خاتم الأنبياء من الكتاب المقدس  * 

إذا نظرنا إلى أخر سفر في العهد القديم , أخر  إصحاح فيه و أخر فقرة في هذا الإصحاح نجد  

سِفْرُ مَلاَخِي  
اَلأَصْحَاحُ الرَّابِعُ

"هَئَنَذَا أُرْسِلُ إِلَيْكُمْ إِيلِيَّا النَّبِيَّ  قَبْلَ مَجِيءِ يَوْمِ الرَّبِّ الْيَوْمِ الْعَظِيمِ وَالْمَخُوفِ 6فَيَرُدُّ قَلْبَ  الآبَاءِ عَلَى الأَبْنَاءِ وَقَلْبَ الأَبْنَاءِ عَلَى آبَائِهِمْ. لِئَلاَّ آتِيَ  وَأَضْرِبَ الأَرْضَ بِلَعْنٍ".*​*ان كان ايليا هو يوحنا 
 وانتم تؤمنون بأن بولس الرسول جاء بعد  يوحنا 
*​*إذا لم ينقطع الوحي بعد يوحنا
إذا يوحنا ليس خاتم الرسول 
ثم أن  يوحنا نفسه أقر وأعترف بأنه ليس إيليا*​ *
إِنْجِيلُ الْمَسِيحِ حَسَبَ الْبَشِيرِ يُوحَنَّا  
اَلأَصْحَاحُ الأَوَّلُ*​ *
19وَهَذِهِ هِيَ شَهَادَةُ يُوحَنَّا حِينَ  أَرْسَلَ الْيَهُودُ مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ كَهَنَةً وَلاَوِيِّينَ لِيَسْأَلُوهُ:  "مَنْ أَنْتَ؟" 20فَاعْتَرَفَ وَلَمْ يُنْكِرْ وَأَقَرَّ أَنِّي لَسْتُ أَنَا  الْمَسِيحَ. 21فَسَأَلُوهُ: "إِذاً مَاذَا؟ إِيلِيَّا  أَنْتَ؟" فَقَالَ: "لَسْتُ أَنَا" . "أَلنَّبِيُّ أَنْتَ؟" فَأَجَابَ: "لاَ". 22فَقَالُوا  لَهُ: "مَنْ أَنْتَ لِنُعْطِيَ جَوَاباً لِلَّذِينَ أَرْسَلُونَا؟ مَاذَا تَقُولُ  عَنْ نَفْسِكَ؟" 23قَالَ: "أَنَا صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: قَوِّمُوا  طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ كَمَا قَالَ إِشَعْيَاءُ النَّبِيُّ". 24وَكَانَ الْمُرْسَلُونَ  مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ 25فَسَأَلُوهُ: "فَمَا بَالُكَ تُعَمِّدُ إِنْ كُنْتَ  لَسْتَ الْمَسِيحَ وَلاَ إِيلِيَّا وَلاَ النَّبِيَّ؟"
فمن هو خاتم الرسل 
*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*

فين السؤال ؟؟

لم افهم علاقة الاقتباسات التي كتبتها بآخر الانبياء او آخر الرسل ؟؟

هل من الممكن ان تقرأ تفسير الاقتباسات اولا ، ثم تسأل فيها ، او ان تضع سؤالك وتطلب الجواب لنعطيه لك ؟؟

باختصار : الاقتبسات التي وضعتها تقول ان الله سوف يرسل نبيا قبل مجيء المسيح ، هذا النبي يأتي بروح ايليا وقوته ، واخبرنا الوحي المقدس ان هذا النبي هو يوحنا المعمدان .

جميل ...

ما علاقة بولس الرسول ( كونه رسولا للمسيح ) وبين يوحنا المعمدان كونه النبي الذي تكلمت عنه النبؤة القديمة ؟؟ ما هو التعارض بين يوحنا المعمدان وبولس رسول المسيح ؟؟

ثانيا : الاقتباس الثاني ، عن اليهود عندما جاءوا ليسألوا يوحنا اذا كان هو المسيح او النبي الذي تكلمت عنه النبؤات القديمة ؟؟؟
اجابهم يوحنا بانه ليس المسيح ، والكتاب المقدس يعلمنا ان المسيح في مجيئه سيكون الله الظاهر في الجسد ، وهو ايضا سيكون نبيا وكاهنا وذبيحة السماء .

لم اعرف اين سؤالك حتى الان ؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*

اولا : سامحونى على اسلوبى التالى



> *سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*


*
وهل انت منهم ؟؟؟

فيمكن ان يجيبك العقلاء ولكنك لا تفهم لأنك -مثلا- لست منهم !!

هذا فرض فقط 
لا تحزن*



> *ان كان ايليا هو يوحنا
> *




*عمرك شفت سؤال بيبتدى بفرض ؟؟؟

مين اللى قال ان يوحنا هو إليا ؟؟؟

ارحمنا يارب*



> * ثم أن  يوحنا نفسه أقر وأعترف بأنه ليس إيليا*



*ليس يوحنا فقط من اعترف بل الكل اعترف انه ليس ايليا ولكنه أتى بروحه فقط اى بقوته ونبوته*




> * فمن هو خاتم الرسل *



*ماذا تقصد بالرسل ؟؟؟*


*
الأنبياء كعرف عام هم الذين بشروا بالمسيح وآخرهم هو يوحنا المعمدان

أما بولس الرسول فهو رسول المسيح بعد تجسد الله*

*رجاء : ان يكون السؤال من العقلاء حتى يأتى الرد عاقلا من العقلاء !!!*




​


----------



## nickname1 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*



molka molkan قال:


> اولا : سامحونى على اسلوبى التالى
> 
> 
> *
> ...


لست حزين بل سعيد جدا بك ياصديقي العزيز 
اما بعد 
يعني افهم من كلامك ان يوحنا ليس اليا 
طيب ان كان يوحنا ليس اليا المذكور في 
سِفْرُ مَلاَخِي 
اَلأَصْحَاحُ الرَّابِعُ

"هَئَنَذَا أُرْسِلُ إِلَيْكُمْ إِيلِيَّا  النَّبِيَّ قَبْلَ مَجِيءِ يَوْمِ الرَّبِّ الْيَوْمِ الْعَظِيمِ  وَالْمَخُوفِ  6فَيَرُدُّ قَلْبَ الآبَاءِ عَلَى الأَبْنَاءِ وَقَلْبَ الأَبْنَاءِ عَلَى  آبَائِهِمْ. لِئَلاَّ آتِيَ وَأَضْرِبَ الأَرْضَ بِلَعْنٍ". 
فاين ايليا المذكور هنا


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*



حفيد العذراء1 قال:


> طيب ان كان يوحنا ليس اليا المذكور في
> سِفْرُ مَلاَخِي
> اَلأَصْحَاحُ الرَّابِعُ
> 
> ...


 
يا اخ حفيد 

هذه ثاني مرة تكرر فيها نفس الامر 

نجيبك على السؤال ، وكأنك لم تقرأ تكرر السؤال مرة اخرى .

هل تعتقد انه بتكرارك للسؤال توهم احدا ما ، او تنطلي خدعتك على احد انه ليس هناك اجابة كتبناها ؟؟؟

حاول ان تقرأ الاجابات السابقة ، ستجد اجابة سؤالك ، ولاداعي لتكرار السؤال و اللف والدوران .


----------



## christianbible5 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*



> يعني افهم من كلامك ان يوحنا ليس *اليا*
> طيب ان كان يوحنا ليس *اليا* المذكور في


*من هو اليا؟؟؟*
*نبي جديد ولا ايه؟؟؟*
*اذا كان قصدك ايليا النبي فقد تم الاجابة على هذا السؤال في المداخلتين 2 و 3 فما الداعي للسؤال مرة اخرى...*


----------



## nickname1 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*



new_man قال:


> يا اخ حفيد
> 
> هذه ثاني مرة تكرر فيها نفس الامر
> 
> ...


يا اخي يا عزيزي انا لم اكرر السؤال ويبدو انك لم تفهمني لذالك ساصيغه من جديد ببساطة 
ولكن هذه المرة ساستشهد باية اخرى انت متفق معي كغيرك ان اليا ليس يوحنا طيب وهما شخصان منفصلان 
*{ 19 وهذه هي شهادة يوحنا حين ارسل اليهود من اورشليم كهنة ولاويين ليسألوه من انت. 20 فاعترف ولم ينكر واقرّ اني لست انا المسيح. 21 فسألوه اذا ماذا.ايليا انت.فقال لست انا.النبي انت.فاجاب لا. 22 فقالوا له من انت لنعطي جوابا للذين ارسلونا.ماذا تقول عن نفسك. 23 قال انا صوت صارخ في البرية قوّموا طريق الرب كما قال اشعياء النبي. 24 وكان المرسلون من الفريسيين.25 فسألوه وقالوا له فما بالك تعمّد ان كنت لست المسيح ولا ايليا ولا النبي.}* 
فارجوك بالله عليك جاوبني على سؤالي هذا
*اذاكان النبي هو  يوحنا المعمدان كما قلت انت بلسانك فمن هو إليا ؟*
 اين اليا هذا


----------



## Kiril (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*

ايليا نبي اعطي له الرب قوة عظيمة
في الكتاب المقدس قال ان النبي الذي سيسبق المسيح سيتمتع بتلك القوة التي انعم الله بها علي ايليا
فهمت؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*



حفيد العذراء1 قال:


> انت متفق معي كغيرك ان اليا ليس يوحنا طيب وهما شخصان منفصلان
> *{ 19 وهذه هي شهادة يوحنا حين ارسل اليهود من اورشليم كهنة ولاويين ليسألوه من انت. 20 فاعترف ولم ينكر واقرّ اني لست انا المسيح. 21 فسألوه اذا ماذا.ايليا انت.فقال لست انا.النبي انت.فاجاب لا. 22 فقالوا له من انت لنعطي جوابا للذين ارسلونا.ماذا تقول عن نفسك. 23 قال انا صوت صارخ في البرية قوّموا طريق الرب كما قال اشعياء النبي. 24 وكان المرسلون من الفريسيين.25 فسألوه وقالوا له فما بالك تعمّد ان كنت لست المسيح ولا ايليا ولا النبي.}*
> فارجوك بالله عليك جاوبني على سؤالي هذا
> *اذاكان النبي هو يوحنا المعمدان كما قلت انت بلسانك فمن هو إليا ؟*
> اين اليا هذا


 
اليك الجواب من نفس الكتاب المقدس الذي اقتبست منه سؤالك :

عندما ظهر الملاك لاعطاء النبؤة لزكريا بميلاد ابنه يوحنا المعمدان ، شرح ما معنى ان يأتي ايليا قبل المسيح .

( فقال له الملاك لا تخف يا زكريا لان طلبتك قد سمعت وامرأتك اليصابات ستلد لك ابنا وتسميه يوحنا. 14 ويكون لك فرح وابتهاج وكثيرون سيفرحون بولادته. 15 لانه يكون عظيما امام الرب وخمرا ومسكرا لا يشرب.ومن بطن امه يمتلئ من الروح القدس. 16 ويرد كثيرين من بني اسرائيل الى الرب الههم. 17 ويتقدم امامه بروح ايليا وقوته ليرد قلوب الآباء الى الابناء والعصاة الى فكر الابرار لكي يهيئ للرب شعبا مستعدا. )
(لوقا 1: 13 - 17)


السيد يسوع المسيح نفسه ، يشرح ان يوحنا جاء بروح ايليا وقوته .

(ابتدأ يسوع يقول للجموع عن يوحنا ماذا خرجتم الى البرية لتنظروا.أقصبة تحركها الريح. 8 لكن ماذا خرجتم لتنظروا.أإنسانا لابسا ثيابا ناعمة.هوذا الذين يلبسون الثياب الناعمة هم في بيوت الملوك. 9 لكن ماذا خرجتم لتنظروا.أنبيا.نعم اقول لكم وافضل من نبي. 10 فان هذا هو الذي كتب عنه ها انا ارسل امام وجهك ملاكي الذي يهيئ طريقك قدامك. 11 الحق اقول لكم لم يقم بين المولودين من النساء اعظم من يوحنا المعمدان.ولكن الاصغر في ملكوت السموات اعظم منه. 12 ومن ايام يوحنا المعمدان الى الآن ملكوت السموات يغصب والغاصبون يختطفونه. 13 لان جميع الانبياء والناموس الى يوحنا تنبأوا. 14 وان اردتم ان تقبلوا فهذا هو ايليا المزمع ان ياتي. 15 من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع)
(متى 11: 7 - 15)

الخلاصة : النبؤة تقول ان النبي الآتي لاعداد الطريق للمسيح ، يأتي بروح ايليا وقوته .

اذا درست شخصية كل من النبي ايليا ويوحنا المعمدان ، ستجد تطابق عجيب بين الشخصيتين .

ادرس وابحث واسأل عن التشابة الذي جعل الكتاب يقول ان يوحنا هو الاتي بروح ايليا وقوته .

وربنا ينور لك طريقك وبصيرتك اذا كنت تسأل لمعرفة الحق .


----------



## nickname1 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*

شكرا جزيلا على الاهتمام والاجابة 
ويا اخي والله اننا كلنا في هذه الدنيا نبحث على الحق ولا شيء غير الحق  وانا لست هنا الا من اجل معرفة الحق فان كان معك ساشكرك لانك اريتني اياه وان كان معي فاكيد ستشكرني ان اريتك اياه 
فهل تسمح بمواصلة الحوار او انك مللت من الحوار مع المسلمين 
اما بعد ان سمحت اخي الكريم
اذا يوحنا اتى بروح ايليا وقوته  لاعلينا مع انني لم افهم اين ايليا اذا كان يوحنا ليس هو ايليا لاعلينا
اليك الاتي
 الحق اقول لكم لم يقم بين المولودين من النساء اعظم من يوحنا المعمدان.ولكن الاصغر في ملكوت السموات اعظم منه. 12
وهذا ايضا
* وكان يوحنا يلبس وبر الابل ومنطقة من جلد على حقويه ويأكل جرادا وعسلا بريا. 7 وكان يكرز قائلا يأتي بعدي من هو اقوى مني الذي لست اهلا ان انحني واحل سيور حذائه.8 انا عمدتكم بالماء واما هو فسيعمدكم بالروح القدس} مر1*

*من هو النبي الأصغر فى ملكوت الله و الأعظم من يوحنا ؟؟
لا يمكن أن يكون عيسى  فالمسيح علية السلام لم يقل أنا أعظم من يوحنا 
وكما تدعون أن عيسى إله لا يمكن أن يكون الإله أصغر في ملكوت نفسه 
وايضا ماذا يقصد يوحنا بقوله ياتي من هو اقوى مني
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*

*فقط نقطة لاهوتية اعتقد ان الأخ قصد بها تدليسا

هو قال
*


> *اذاكان النبي هو  يوحنا المعمدان كما قلت انت بلسانك فمن هو إليا ؟*



*اين قال هو بلسانه ان النبى ( معرفة ) هو يوحنا ؟؟؟؟

النبى ( معرفة ) هو المسيح ولكن يوحنا نبى وليس النبى*



> *من هو النبي الأصغر فى ملكوت الله و الأعظم من يوحنا ؟؟*


*
أولا ماعندكش خط أصغر من كدة ؟؟؟

كفاياكم كوبى بيست بقى حرام عليكم افهموا اللى بتكتبوه لنا

اين قالت الأية ان الذى هو أعظم من يوحنا هو نبى ؟؟؟
*


> * لا يمكن أن يكون عيسى  فالمسيح علية السلام لم يقل أنا أعظم من يوحنا *



*هههههههههههه

بل يوحنا قال انه غير مستحق ان يحل سيور حذاء المسيح وانت قلت بنفسك
*
*7 وكان يكرز قائلا يأتي بعدي من هو اقوى مني الذي لست اهلا ان انحني واحل سيور حذائه.*
*
على العموم : الرد


كيف يقارن الله نفسه ببشر ؟؟*





> * وايضا ماذا يقصد يوحنا بقوله ياتي من هو اقوى مني*



*يقصد المسيح له كل المجد*

​


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*

سيتضح لنا ولك اذا كنت بالفعل تبحث عن الحق او معك الحق .



nickname1 قال:


> اما بعد ان سمحت اخي الكريم
> اذا يوحنا اتى بروح ايليا وقوته لاعلينا مع انني لم افهم اين ايليا اذا كان يوحنا ليس هو ايليا لاعلينا


 
طيب نفسرها بطريقة اسهل 

ما رأيك لو فهمتها ان النبؤة تقول ان النبي الآتي قبل المسيح ، باسلوب وشخصية ايليا .

زي ماكان ايليا ، بيلبس وبر الابل ويأكل الجراد والعسل ، ويقول للملك انت غلطان في وجهه ولا يخاف في الحق لومة لائم ، هكذا يكون النبي ( اي يوحنا المعمدان ) 

هل اصبحت كده الصورة اوضح بالنسبة لك ؟؟

فهمتها كده ؟؟؟




> اليك الاتي
> الحق اقول لكم لم يقم بين المولودين من النساء اعظم من يوحنا المعمدان.ولكن الاصغر في ملكوت السموات اعظم منه. 12
> وهذا ايضا
> *وكان يوحنا يلبس وبر الابل ومنطقة من جلد على حقويه ويأكل جرادا وعسلا بريا. 7 وكان يكرز قائلا يأتي بعدي من هو اقوى مني الذي لست اهلا ان انحني واحل سيور حذائه.8 انا عمدتكم بالماء واما هو فسيعمدكم بالروح القدس} مر1*
> ...


 
من اين اتبت بالنص او التفسير ان الكلام يقول ( النبي الاصغر في ملكوت الله ) ؟؟؟

الكلام واضح جدا انه مقارنة بين اعظم مواليد النساء ( يوحنا ) ، وابسط واقل واصغر انسان عادي في ملكوت الله .

لا داعي ان تفسر النص بما ليس فيه .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*

لم نرى اعترافك بالخطأ ..
من المفروض ان تعترف بخطأك فى النقطة السابقة .. حتى تسأل سؤال اخر


----------



## apostle.paul (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*

معلش دا استنتاج من سيادتك طبيعى ان النبى المهيئ الطريق للرب نفسه يكون اعظم الانبياء
ولكن الاصغر فى ملكوت السماء من طغمات الملائكة هو اعظم من يوحنا ودا يؤيده المزمور
* فَمَنْ هُوَ الإِنْسَانُ حَتَّى تَذكُرَهُ؟ وَابْنُ آدَمَ حَتَّى تَفْتَقِدَهُ؟
5 وَتَنْقُصَهُ قَلِيلاً عَنِ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ، وَبِمَجْدٍ وَبَهَاءٍ تُكَلِّلُهُ.*
دا لو قريت تفسير مسيحى ونفسك بجد تفهم 
لا ننكر أن يوحنا كان حميد الخصال. مقطوع النظير فضلاً ونُبلاً، بلغ درجة عظيمة في البرّ والصلاح يستحق عليها المدح والثناء، إذ وصفه السيِّد بالقول المأثور: "لم يقم بين المولودين من النساء أعظم من يوحنا المعمدان"(مت 11: 11) ولكن رغمًا عن كل هذا لم يكن المعمدان من فوق، بل كان أرضيًا مثله مثلنا.


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*



> معلش دا استنتاج من سيادتك طبيعى ان النبى المهيئ الطريق للرب نفسه يكون اعظم الانبياء




*لا دة مش استنتاجات من سيادته لكن دى ايات صريحة فى الكتاب المقدس*



> ولكن الاصغر فى ملكوت السماء من طغمات الملائكة هو اعظم من يوحنا ودا يؤيده المزمور



*من اين اتيت بكلمة " من طغمات الملائكة " دى ؟؟؟؟

هانألف ولا اية ؟؟؟*



> *فَمَنْ هُوَ الإِنْسَانُ حَتَّى تَذكُرَهُ؟ وَابْنُ آدَمَ حَتَّى تَفْتَقِدَهُ؟
> 5 وَتَنْقُصَهُ قَلِيلاً عَنِ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ، وَبِمَجْدٍ وَبَهَاءٍ تُكَلِّلُهُ.*



*اية علاقة نبوة المسيح دى بكلامك عن يوحنا وايليا ؟؟؟*


​


----------



## nickname1 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*



molka molkan قال:


> *فقط نقطة لاهوتية اعتقد ان الأخ قصد بها تدليسا
> 
> هو قال
> *
> ...


طيب اذا كان يوحنا يقصد المسيح عليه السلام
فمن الذي  يقصده المسيح هنا
*"هَئَنَذَا أُرْسِلُ إِلَيْكُمْ إِيلِيَّا النَّبِيَّ  قَبْلَ مَجِيءِ يَوْمِ الرَّبِّ الْيَوْمِ الْعَظِيمِ وَالْمَخُوفِ 6فَيَرُدُّ قَلْبَ الآبَاءِ عَلَى الأَبْنَاءِ وَقَلْبَ الأَبْنَاءِ عَلَى آبَائِهِمْ. لِئَلاَّ آتِيَ وَأَضْرِبَ الأَرْضَ بِلَعْنٍ".
وكما قلتم ان يوحنا جاء قبل المسيح وبعده جاء المسيح وسيعود المسيح قبل اخر الزمان كما نؤمن نحن وانتم وفي هذه الاية بشر المسيح بنبي ياتي بعده وقبل يوم الرب العضيم 
وهنا ان كان يوحنا جاء قبل صعود المسيح للسماء وبشر بالمسيح ثم جاء المسيح  وبعدها صعد المسيح للسماء وبشر المسيح بنبي فمن هو هذا النبي 
مستحيل ان يكون يوحنا لان يوحنا جاء قبل المسيح 
ارجوك صحح لي ان كنت مخطيء 
*


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*

عزيزي الموضوع ابسط من ان تعقده عى نفسك بهذه الطريقة 

نحن الان امام سؤال اليهود ليوحنا المعمدان :

هل انت : ايليا  او النبي او المسيح 

يوحنا المعمدان قال لهم بوضوح انه ليس واحد من هؤلاء .

هل يوحنا المعمدان كاذب ؟؟؟

بالطبع لا ، فهو وان كان يأتي بروح ايليا وقوته ( كما قالت النبؤة لابوه ) الا انه شخص مختلف عن ايليا .

هل تعرف اذا قال يوحنا نعم انا ايليا ، ماذا كانت النتيجة ؟؟

النتيجة كانت تقود الى القول باعتراف الكتاب المقدس بتناسخ الارواح .

اذا ، يوحنا هو الآتي بروح ايليا وقوته ، اي بشخصية ايليا وطريقته واسلوبه ، في الحياة والملبس والشجاعة .

بقي امامنا في سؤال اليهود : النبي والمسيح .

وهنا اخطأ اليهود مرة اخرى كما اخطأوا في فهم الاولى عن ايليا .

لانهم اعتقد ان النبؤات عن النبي شخص مختلف عن المسيح .

ولكن الحقيقة ان النبؤات عن المسيح والنبي هي نبؤات لشخص واحد هو يسوع المسيح .

وصلت الاجابة والا لسه ؟؟؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*

*



وكما قلتم ان يوحنا جاء قبل المسيح وبعده جاء المسيح وسيعود المسيح قبل اخر الزمان كما نؤمن نحن وانتم وفي هذه الاية بشر المسيح بنبي ياتي بعده وقبل يوم الرب العضيم 
وهنا ان كان يوحنا جاء قبل صعود المسيح للسماء وبشر بالمسيح ثم جاء المسيح وبعدها صعد المسيح للسماء وبشر المسيح بنبي فمن هو هذا النبي 
مستحيل ان يكون يوحنا لان يوحنا جاء قبل المسيح 
ارجوك صحح لي ان كنت مخطيء 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
فى المجئ الثانى .. سيسبقه ايليا الحقيقى ومعه نبى اخر
( اقرأ سفر الرؤيا 11 )

ولكنهم سيموتون فى النهاية .. وبعدها سيجئ المسيح للمرة التانية .. ولكن للدينونة العامة


----------



## apostle.paul (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*

انا اسف يا مولكا للمرة الثانية لو قولت معلومة غلط بس مش قصدى اعتبرنى اخ صغير ليك بيتعلم منك 
وأنا أيها الإخوة لم أستطع أن أكلمكم كروحيين بل كجسديين، كأطفال في المسيح *سقيتكم لبنًا* لا طعامًا
وعلى العموم انا اسف دى غلطتى انا مكنتش المفروض اشارك فى حاجة مش فاهمها بس بحالو افهم معاكم


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*



> *"هَئَنَذَا أُرْسِلُ إِلَيْكُمْ إِيلِيَّا النَّبِيَّ  قَبْلَ مَجِيءِ يَوْمِ الرَّبِّ الْيَوْمِ الْعَظِيمِ وَالْمَخُوفِ 6فَيَرُدُّ قَلْبَ الآبَاءِ عَلَى الأَبْنَاءِ وَقَلْبَ الأَبْنَاءِ عَلَى آبَائِهِمْ. لِئَلاَّ آتِيَ وَأَضْرِبَ الأَرْضَ بِلَعْنٍ".*


*
من العجيب ان تسأل وتجب على نفسك فى نفس السؤال

ألم تر ان الأية تقول إليا إليا إليا إليا ؟؟؟؟

أيليا الحقيقى سوف يأتى قبل لمسيح فى مجيئه الثانى حقيقة*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*

*عزيزى من اوصل لك هذا الإحساس ؟؟؟

نحن كلنا خدامك ونتعلم منك كلنا

انا لا اقصد ما وصل لك بل قصد ان ابعد عنك هذا الفكر بقول

فأخطأت ووجهت لك نفسك القوة ولم اوجهها للفكر


نحن خدامك

ونحن الذين نشرب لنا لا انت 

أسف
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*

*عزيزى أسف جدا

الآن قد عرفت هويتك وانك منتصر جديد فى المسيح

واسف جدا على حدتى فى التعامل 

اسف 
وارجوك ان تسامحنى على اسلوبى الحجرى

ولن اشارك مرة أخرى

سلام ملك السلام معكم جميعا
*​


----------



## nickname1 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*



new_man قال:


> عزيزي الموضوع ابسط من ان تعقده عى نفسك بهذه الطريقة
> 
> نحن الان امام سؤال اليهود ليوحنا المعمدان :
> 
> ...


انا فهمك  لكن يبدوا انك انت الذي لا تفهمي 
انا قلت ببساطة جاء يوحنا بقوة اليا ولكن ليس نفسه اليا وبشر بالمسيح ثم جاء المسيح وصلب وبعدها صعد للسماء ......الخ 
والنبؤات تقول ان يوحنا سياتي قبل صلب المسيح اي قبل المجيء الاول للمسيح وهذا ماحدث
لكن يا عزيزي الاية التالية  انضر ماذا تقول 
*"هَئَنَذَا أُرْسِلُ إِلَيْكُمْ إِيلِيَّا النَّبِيَّ قَبْلَ مَجِيءِ يَوْمِ الرَّبِّ الْيَوْمِ الْعَظِيمِ وَالْمَخُوفِ 6فَيَرُدُّ قَلْبَ الآبَاءِ عَلَى الأَبْنَاءِ وَقَلْبَ الأَبْنَاءِ عَلَى آبَائِهِمْ. لِئَلاَّ آتِيَ وَأَضْرِبَ الأَرْضَ بِلَعْنٍ".*
الاية واضحة تقصد قبل الدينونة اي قبل المجيء الثاني
ولان يوحنا جاء قبل المجيء الاول للمسيح فمن هو المقصود هنااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## !ابن الملك! (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*


يا عم ركز ارجوكككككككككك

اقرأ  #*18* 
قلنا ايليا سوف يأتى .. وسوف يموت على الارض .. وبعدها سيجئ المسيح للدينونة العامة


----------



## !ابن الملك! (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*

انا حاسس ان  nickname1
عبارة عن كمبيوتر .. بيكتب بس .. مبيقراش المكتوب ..
هل هتسأل نفس السؤال تانى ؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*




nickname1 قال:


> لكن يا عزيزي الاية التالية انضر ماذا تقول





nickname1 قال:


> *"هَئَنَذَا أُرْسِلُ إِلَيْكُمْ إِيلِيَّا النَّبِيَّ قَبْلَ مَجِيءِ يَوْمِ الرَّبِّ الْيَوْمِ الْعَظِيمِ وَالْمَخُوفِ 6فَيَرُدُّ قَلْبَ الآبَاءِ عَلَى الأَبْنَاءِ وَقَلْبَ الأَبْنَاءِ عَلَى آبَائِهِمْ. لِئَلاَّ آتِيَ وَأَضْرِبَ الأَرْضَ بِلَعْنٍ".*
> الاية واضحة تقصد قبل الدينونة اي قبل المجيء الثاني
> ولان يوحنا جاء قبل المجيء الاول للمسيح فمن هو المقصود هنااااااااااااااااااا



يا عزيزي ، اقرأ الكتاب المقدس فهو يجيب عن اسئلتك ويفسر نفسه بنفسه .

هل جاء يوم الرب العظيم ؟؟؟

نعم جاء في حياة الرسل بحلول الروح القدس :

وتعال نقرأ نبؤة اخرى عن (يوم الرب العظيم ) وكيف تحققت بالفعل في زمن تلاميذ المسيح بعد صعوده مباشرة .

( ويكون بعد ذلك اني اسكب روحي على كل بشر فيتنبأ بنوكم وبناتكم ويحلم شيوخكم احلاما ويرى شبابكم رؤى. 29 وعلى العبيد ايضا وعلى الإماء اسكب روحي في تلك الايام 30 واعطي عجائب في السماء والارض دما ونارا واعمدة دخان. 31 تتحول الشمس الى ظلمة والقمر الى دم* قبل ان يجيء يوم الرب العظيم المخوف*. 32* ويكون ان كل من يدعو باسم الرب ينجو. لانه في جبل صهيون وفي اورشليم تكون نجاة*. كما قال الرب. وبين الباقين من يدعوه الرب )
(يوئيل 2: 28 - 32)


اذا فالنبؤة تتكلم عن زمان ومكان 

الزمان : يوم الرب العظيم 
المكان : جبل صهيون في اورشليم 


*تحقيق النبؤة زمن التلاميذ وقت حلول الروح القدس:*


(ولما حضر يوم الخمسين كان الجميع معا بنفس واحدة.
2 وصار بغتة من السماء صوت كما من هبوب ريح عاصفة وملأ كل البيت حيث كانوا جالسين.
3 وظهرت لهم ألسنة منقسمة كانها من نار واستقرت على كل واحد منهم.
4 وامتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس وابتدأوا يتكلمون بألسنة اخرى كما اعطاهم الروح ان ينطقوا
5 وكان يهود رجال اتقياء من كل امة تحت السماء ساكنين في اورشليم.
6 فلما صار هذا الصوت اجتمع الجمهور وتحيّروا لان كل واحد كان يسمعهم يتكلمون بلغته.
7 فبهت الجميع وتعجبوا قائلين بعضهم لبعض أترى ليس جميع هؤلاء المتكلمين جليليين.
8 فكيف نسمع نحن كل واحد منا لغته التي ولد فيها.
9 فرتيون وماديون وعيلاميون والساكنون ما بين النهرين واليهودية وكبدوكية وبنتس واسيا
10 وفريجية وبمفيلية ومصر ونواحي ليبية التي نحو القيروان والرومانيون المستوطنون يهود ودخلاء
11 كريتيون وعرب نسمعهم يتكلمون بألسنتنا بعظائم الله.
12 فتحيّر الجميع وارتابوا قائلين بعضهم لبعض ما عسى ان يكون هذا.
13 وكان آخرون يستهزئون قائلين انهم قد امتلأوا سلافة
14 فوقف بطرس مع الاحد عشر ورفع صوته وقال لهم ايها الرجال اليهود والساكنون في اورشليم اجمعون ليكن هذا معلوما عندكم واصغوا الى كلامي.
15 لان هؤلاء ليسوا سكارى كما انتم تظنون.لانها الساعة الثالثة من‏ النهار.
16 بل هذا ما قيل بيوئيل النبي.
17 يقول الله ويكون في الايام الاخيرة اني اسكب من روحي على كل بشر فيتنبأ بنوكم وبناتكم ويرى شبابكم رؤى ويحلم شيوخكم احلاما.
18 وعلى عبيدي ايضا واماءي اسكب من روحي في تلك الايام فيتنبأون.
19 واعطي عجائب في السماء من فوق وآيات على الارض من اسفل دما ونارا وبخار دخان.
20 تتحول الشمس الى ظلمة والقمر الى دم قبل ان يجيء يوم الرب العظيم الشهير.
21 ويكون كل من يدعو باسم الرب يخلص
22 ايها الرجال الاسرائيليون اسمعوا هذه الاقوال.يسوع الناصري رجل قد تبرهن لكم من قبل الله بقوات وعجائب وآيات صنعها الله بيده في وسطكم كما انتم ايضا تعلمون.
23 هذا اخذتموه مسلّما بمشورة الله المحتومة وعلمه السابق وبايدي اثمة صلبتموه وقتلتموه.
24 الذي اقامه الله ناقضا اوجاع الموت اذ لم يكن ممكنا ان يمسك منه.
25 لان داود يقول فيه كنت ارى الرب امامي في كل حين انه عن يميني لكي لا اتزعزع.
26 لذلك سرّ قلبي وتهلل لساني حتى جسدي ايضا سيسكن على رجاء.
27 لانك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية ولا تدع قدوسك يرى فسادا.
28 عرفتني سبل الحياة وستملأني سرورا مع وجهك.
29 ايها الرجال الاخوة يسوغ ان يقال لكم جهارا عن رئيس الآباء داود انه مات ودفن وقبره عندنا حتى هذا اليوم.
30 فاذ كان نبيا وعلم ان الله حلف له بقسم انه من ثمرة صلبه يقيم المسيح حسب الجسد ليجلس على كرسيه
31 سبق فرأى وتكلم عن قيامة المسيح انه لم تترك نفسه في الهاوية ولا رأى جسده فسادا.
32 فيسوع هذا اقامه الله ونحن جميعا شهود لذلك.
33 واذ ارتفع بيمين الله واخذ موعد الروح القدس من الآب سكب هذا الذي انتم الآن تبصرونه وتسمعونه.
34 لان داود لم يصعد الى السموات.وهو نفسه يقول قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني
35 حتى اضع اعداءك موطئا لقدميك.
36 فليعلم يقينا جميع بيت اسرائيل ان الله جعل يسوع هذا الذي صلبتموه انتم ربا ومسيحا
37 فلما سمعوا نخسوا في قلوبهم وقالوا لبطرس ولسائر الرسل ماذا نصنع ايها الرجال الاخوة.
38 فقال لهم بطرس توبوا وليعتمد كل واحد منكم على اسم يسوع المسيح لغفران الخطايا فتقبلوا عطية الروح القدس.
39 لان الموعد هو لكم ولاولادكم ولكل الذين على بعد كل من يدعوه الرب الهنا.
40 وباقوال أخر كثيرة كان يشهد لهم ويعظهم قائلا اخلصوا من هذا الجيل الملتوي.
41 فقبلوا كلامه بفرح واعتمدوا وانضمّ في ذلك اليوم نحو ثلاثة آلاف نفس)
(اعمال الرسل الاصحاح 2)


----------



## nickname1 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*



!ابن الملك! قال:


> يا عم ركز ارجوكككككككككك
> 
> اقرأ  #*18*
> قلنا ايليا سوف يأتى .. وسوف يموت على الارض .. وبعدها سيجئ المسيح للدينونة العامة


انصحك يا عزيزي ان تقرا مشاركات الاخ نيو مان 
انضر ماذا كتب هل جاء يوم الرب العظيم ؟؟؟

 نعم جاء في حياة الرسل بحلول الروح القدس :..................الخ


----------



## !ابن الملك! (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*



nickname1 قال:


> انصحك يا عزيزي ان تقرا مشاركات الاخ نيو مان
> انضر ماذا كتب هل جاء يوم الرب العظيم ؟؟؟
> 
> نعم جاء في حياة الرسل بحلول الروح القدس :..................الخ


 
ممتاز جدا .. انا اتأكدت انك بتعرف تقرأ

بص واستعجب
ويعلل *القديس أغسطينوس* إنه كان يجب أن يأتي قبل المجيء الأول للسيد المسيح وأيضًا الثاني. في المجيء الأول لم يأتِ إيليا بشخصه، وإنما حمل القديس المعمدان فكره وأسلوب حياته، لذلك قال عنه السيد المسيح انه إيليا وقد جاء (مت 11: 14)، ولكن لم يأتِ بشخصه، لذلك قال يوحنا المعمدان إنه ليس بإيليا. أما في مجيء السيد المسيح الثاني والأخير فيسبق إيليا حيث يأتي بشخصه ويشهد على ضد المسيح ويستشهد

التكرار .. يعلم الشطار
النبوة قد تحققت بمجئ المسيح الاول ... فى شخص يوحنا المعمدان ..انظر متى 17: 12

النبوة ستتحقق مرة اخرى فى مجئ المسيح الثانى ... فى شخص ايليا النبى نفسه انظر الرؤيا 11
 
فهمت ( للمرة العشارتاشر ) ؟؟
يا رب تكون فهمت ..


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*



nickname1 قال:


> انصحك يا عزيزي ان تقرا مشاركات الاخ نيو مان
> انضر ماذا كتب هل جاء يوم الرب العظيم ؟؟؟
> 
> نعم جاء في حياة الرسل بحلول الروح القدس :..................الخ


 
يا عزيزي ، ليس هناك تناقض بين كلامي وكلام الاخوة 

كلمة الله بالنبؤة الصادقة في الكتاب المقدس ممكن ان يكون لها اكثر من تحقيق ( هذا لان المتكلم هو الله وليس البشر ) .

انا تكلمت عن تحقيق عن المجيء الاول للمسيح والاخوة يكلموك عن التحقيق الثاني للمسيح . 

الخلاصة : النبؤة لا تختص اي نبي آخر سوى المسيح ، فهي تتكلم عن ارض اورشليم وجبل صهيون ، وعن الخلاص لمن يدعو باسم الرب يسوع المسيح .


----------



## انت الفادي (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*



nickname1 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على الاهتمام والاجابة
> ويا اخي والله اننا كلنا في هذه الدنيا نبحث على الحق ولا شيء غير الحق  وانا لست هنا الا من اجل معرفة الحق فان كان معك ساشكرك لانك اريتني اياه وان كان معي فاكيد ستشكرني ان اريتك اياه
> فهل تسمح بمواصلة الحوار او انك مللت من الحوار مع المسلمين
> اما بعد ان سمحت اخي الكريم
> ...


*لاحظت ان سيادتك تركذ علي كلمات معينة في النصوص و هي:
سيأتي من بعدي, القام, الاتي, ووووو..
احب ان اختصر عليك الطريق.. ولا يوجد نص في الكتاب المقدس يتكلم عن محمد.. فأختصر الطريق.
نأتي الي النصوص التي تتكلم عنها انت:
الاصغر في ملكوت السموات اعظم منه. 
ماذا فهمت من هذا الكلام؟؟ اعطني انت مقياس المقارنة الذي تستخدمه..
يوحنا اعظم المولودين من النساء.. و لكنه الاصغر في الملكوت..
علي الارض مقابل في الملكوت.. هل فهمت شئ؟؟؟
لا اعتقد.. هذا النص ليس له علاقية بما يليه من النصوص التي كتبتها  انت.
النص التالي الذي انت ذكرته هو عن كلام يوحنا نفسه عن الاتي.. من هو الاتي؟؟ سيعمدهم بالروح القدس.. من فعل هذا؟؟
السيد المسيح اعطي الروح القدس لتلاميذه و هم بدورهم الي باقي المؤمنين..

اي استفسارات اخري نحن في الخدمة.. لكن اولا عليك ان تقرأ التفسير الخاص بالنص قبل ان تسأل..
و كما تعطي لنفسك الحق في ان تلزمنا بالحوار معك في قرأنك بتفاسيرك المعتمدة اذن كن عادلا و التزم بتفاسير كتبنا المعتمدة لدينا.

*


----------



## nickname1 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*

انا متفق معك في موضوع ايليا ويوحنا لكن اريد ان اعرف من النبي المقصود في هذه الاية
اريد نصا لا تفسير فما ادراني ربما يكون اليهود فاهمين النص اكثر منكم
ويعرفون ان هناك ايليا وهناك المسيح وبعدهما النبي اي ثلاثة 
* 
اَلأَصْحَاحُ الأَوَّلُ* *19وَهَذِهِ هِيَ شَهَادَةُ يُوحَنَّا حِينَ أَرْسَلَ الْيَهُودُ مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ كَهَنَةً وَلاَوِيِّينَ لِيَسْأَلُوهُ: "مَنْ أَنْتَ؟" 20فَاعْتَرَفَ وَلَمْ يُنْكِرْ وَأَقَرَّ أَنِّي لَسْتُ أَنَا الْمَسِيحَ. 21فَسَأَلُوهُ: "إِذاً مَاذَا؟ إِيلِيَّا  أَنْتَ؟" فَقَالَ: "لَسْتُ أَنَا" . "أَلنَّبِيُّ أَنْتَ؟" فَأَجَابَ: "لاَ". 22فَقَالُوا لَهُ: "مَنْ أَنْتَ لِنُعْطِيَ جَوَاباً لِلَّذِينَ أَرْسَلُونَا؟ مَاذَا تَقُولُ عَنْ نَفْسِكَ؟" 23قَالَ: "أَنَا صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: قَوِّمُوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ كَمَا قَالَ إِشَعْيَاءُ النَّبِيُّ". 24وَكَانَ الْمُرْسَلُونَ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ 25فَسَأَلُوهُ: "فَمَا بَالُكَ تُعَمِّدُ إِنْ كُنْتَ  لَسْتَ الْمَسِيحَ وَلاَ إِيلِيَّا وَلاَ النَّبِيَّ؟"*​


----------



## christianbible5 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*



> انا متفق معك في موضوع ايليا ويوحنا لكن اريد ان اعرف من النبي المقصود في هذه الاية
> اريد نصا لا تفسير فما ادراني ربما يكون اليهود فاهمين النص اكثر منكم
> ويعرفون ان هناك ايليا وهناك المسيح وبعدهما النبي اي ثلاثة
> *
> اَلأَصْحَاحُ الأَوَّلُ* *19وَهَذِهِ هِيَ شَهَادَةُ يُوحَنَّا حِينَ أَرْسَلَ الْيَهُودُ مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ كَهَنَةً وَلاَوِيِّينَ لِيَسْأَلُوهُ: "مَنْ أَنْتَ؟" 20فَاعْتَرَفَ وَلَمْ يُنْكِرْ وَأَقَرَّ أَنِّي لَسْتُ أَنَا الْمَسِيحَ. 21فَسَأَلُوهُ: "إِذاً مَاذَا؟ إِيلِيَّا أَنْتَ؟" فَقَالَ: "لَسْتُ أَنَا" . "أَلنَّبِيُّ أَنْتَ؟" فَأَجَابَ: "لاَ". 22فَقَالُوا لَهُ: "مَنْ أَنْتَ لِنُعْطِيَ جَوَاباً لِلَّذِينَ أَرْسَلُونَا؟ مَاذَا تَقُولُ عَنْ نَفْسِكَ؟" 23قَالَ: "أَنَا صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: قَوِّمُوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ كَمَا قَالَ إِشَعْيَاءُ النَّبِيُّ". 24وَكَانَ الْمُرْسَلُونَ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ 25فَسَأَلُوهُ: "فَمَا بَالُكَ تُعَمِّدُ إِنْ كُنْتَ لَسْتَ الْمَسِيحَ وَلاَ إِيلِيَّا وَلاَ النَّبِيَّ؟"*​


*طبعا كلنا متفقين ان اليهود كانوا ينتظرون السيد المسيح وايليا والنبي...*
*اذا من هو هذا النبي؟؟؟*
*اليس هذا هو سؤالك...*
*لأكون اكثر دقة واجيبك من الكتاب المقدس حسبما طلبت...*
*منتظر اجابتك...*


----------



## nickname1 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*



christianbible5 قال:


> *طبعا كلنا متفقين ان اليهود كانوا ينتظرون السيد المسيح وايليا والنبي...*
> *اذا من هو هذا النبي؟؟؟*
> *اليس هذا هو سؤالك...*
> *لأكون اكثر دقة واجيبك من الكتاب المقدس حسبما طلبت...*
> *منتظر اجابتك...*


نعم هو سؤالي


----------



## christianbible5 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*



> نعم هو سؤالي


*لا شك في ان الكتاب المقدس مليء بالنبوات منها ما تم ومنها ما زال...*
*وكلانا يعرف ان اليهود لم يفهموا جميع النبوات الواردة في الكتاب المقدس... والدليل انهم اضطهدوا الانبياء وقتلوا السيد المسيح مع ان هنالك مئات الآيات التي تنبيء بهذذه الاحداث...*
*هذا موضوع آخر لن اتطرق اليه الآن...*
*بالنسبة للنبي... نرى في الكتاب المقدس ان الرب الله وعدهم بنبي... ومن هو هذا النبي؟؟؟*
*اولاً الوعد بالنبي...*
*التثنية 18: 15 - 19*
*15 «يُقِيمُ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. 
16 حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا طَلبْتَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ فِي حُورِيبَ يَوْمَ الاِجْتِمَاعِ قَائِلاً: لا أَعُودُ أَسْمَعُ صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِي وَلا أَرَى هَذِهِ النَّارَ العَظِيمَةَ أَيْضاً لِئَلا أَمُوتَ 
17 قَال لِيَ الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَحْسَنُوا فِي مَا تَكَلمُوا. 
18 أُقِيمُ لهُمْ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلكَ وَأَجْعَلُ كَلامِي فِي فَمِهِ فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ. 
19 وَيَكُونُ أَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ الذِي لا يَسْمَعُ لِكَلامِي الذِي يَتَكَلمُ بِهِ بِاسْمِي أَنَا أُطَالِبُهُ. *
*ثانيا لماذا سأله اليهود عن النبي؟؟؟*
*كان يوحنا المعمدان رجلا بارا لا خلاف على ذلك... وكان يجاهر باسم الرب الاله علانية لا يخاف شيئاً... حتى انه قام بتأنيب هيرودس... ملك اليهود آنذاك... لكونه تزوج هيروديا زوجة اخيه فيلبس...*
*لذلك ظنوا فيه انه ذلك النبي...*
*ثالثاً من هو يا ترى هذا النبي؟؟؟*
*الرب يسوع المسيح له كل المجد... لن اتطرق للأدلة كونه ليس موضوعنا...*
*فبما ان اليهود لم يفهموا النبوات اختلط الامر معهم بالنسبة للنبي وللمسيح الملك...*
*الرب يسوع معكم...*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*



> *هم ثلاثة اشخاص وليس 3 اسماء تفسيرك انت اثنان اليهود كانو ينتضرون 3 اشخاص "*


*
حسنا فأنت تماطل
فقط وقد حذرتك من هذا الأسلوب معى


سؤالى لك الآن هو

من هم الثلاث اشخاص الذين تريد ان تعرف من هم ؟؟؟؟*



> *هم ثلاثة اشخاص وليس 3 اسماء تفسيرك انت اثنان اليهود كانو ينتضرون 3 اشخاص*



*هل تريد الإجابة من اليهود ام من الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟*​


----------



## christianbible5 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*



> *هم ثلاثة اشخاص وليس 3 اسماء تفسيرك انت اثنان اليهود كانو ينتضرون 3 اشخاص "*


*حدد اجابتك...*
*اليهود كانوا ينتظرون ام الكتاب المقدس هو من يقول؟؟؟*


----------



## christianbible5 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*



> *هل تريد الإجابة من اليهود ام من الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟*


*سؤال رائع...*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*



> *اليهود كانو ينتضرون 3 اشخاص "*


*دليلك انهم ينتظرون 3 اشخاص ؟؟ ومن هم ؟؟*

*يبدوا اننى سوف اعمل بك ما عملته بالذى سبقك هنا على نفس القسم*​


----------



## christianbible5 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*



> *دليلك انهم ينتظرون 3 اشخاص ؟؟ ومن هم ؟؟
> 
> يبدوا اناى سوف اعمل بك ما عملته بالذى سبقق هنا على نفس القسم*


*سؤال اروع من اللي فات...*
*ههههه... نعم اذكره...*
*الرب يسوع معكم...*


----------



## انت الفادي (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*



nickname1 قال:


> رغم انك خرجت عن موضوعنا الاساسي لكن انت اجبرتني على الرد
> ولا اريد تعقيبا منك لاني اعرف مسبقا ما ستقول وعندي الرد على ما ستقول وبهذا سنفتح موضوع جديد لن ننتهي منه
> قلت لايوجد نص يتكلم عن محمد مارايك انه هناك عشرات النصوص
> اليك احدها
> *أَوْ يُدْفَعُ الْكِتَابُ لِمَنْ لاَ يَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَةَ وَيُقَالُ لَهُ: «اقْرَأْ هذَا». فَيَقُولُ: « لاَ أَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَةَ*


*انا خرجت عن الموضوع؟؟؟
انا اختصرت لك الطريق حتي لا تتعب نفسك و تسبب الاحراج لنفسك..

و اخيرا : هل قرأت مشاركتي السابقة؟؟؟
قبل ان تفسر نص من عندك فنرجوا ان تقرأ تفاسير النصوص المعتمدة لدينا.. فتفاسيرك لنفسك وحدك عزيزي.. 

استعجب من المسلم.. يقرأ النص, يفسره بمزاجه, و يناقشني انا في تفسيره الشخصي..
مالي و مال تفسيرك الشخصي؟؟
عرفنا خوفكم من الكتاب المقدس.. فهل تخافون من تفاسيرنا ايضا؟؟؟

بالحقيقة عظيمة هي اعمال الله قوي في كلمته مؤيدا ابنائه بقوة الروح القدس و قوة كلمته..

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*



> * استعجب من المسلم.. يقرأ النص, يفسره بمزاجه, و يناقشني انا في تفسيره الشخصي..*



*دة كدة رائع ياريتها جت على قد كدة وبس 

دة كمان اختصر الموضوع من اوله وجاب كلام مش فى الكتاب المقدس وبيقول عليه فى الكتاب المقدس

انظر 
* 



> *" عندما سيأتي روح الحقيقة، فسيجعلكم ترقون إلى الحقيقة بكاملها، لأنه لن يتكلم بإرادته وإنما سيقول ما يسمع وسيعرفكم بكل ما سيأتي، وسيمجدني....". (16، 13-14 )
> **وبالرجوع إلى النص اليوناني نجد أن الإشارة هنا للروح القدس*


*
نفسى اعرف فين الكلام دة فى الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟

لا وكمان بيقول انه لما رجع للنص اليونانى يعنى كمان مش بس عربى لا دا كمان يونانى

بعد كدة هايقول لك افتح معايا سورة البقرة الأية رقم 4 لما المسيح عمل الموعظة على الجبل


ارحمنا يارب*
*
على العموم مش مهم نعديها لأنه اكيد نقلها من احدى المواقع الإسلامية التى وصل بها درجة التدليس الى ان تضع كلاما فى الكتاب المقدس ليس فيه

و يضحكون بهذا الكلام على المساكين*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*

رجاء 

ممكن عدم التشتيت والخروج الى اسئلة اخرى ، ولدينا السؤال الاساسي لم ننتهي منه ؟؟؟

قلنا ان الآية تتحدث عن ايليا والنبي والمسيح ، وقلنا ان اليهود اخطأوا الفهم ، فهم توقعوا ان ايليا سيأتي حرفيا ، والمسيح يقول ان يوحنا المعمدان هو الآتي بروح وقوة ايليا ( كما قال الملاك لزكريا ابو يوحنا في النبؤة بميلاد ابنه ) .

اليهود اخطأوا مرة اخرى في ان يفصلوا بين المسيح وبين النبي ، لان النبؤات التي تتكلم عن النبي تقصد نفس الشخص الذي هو المسيح ، والنبؤات التي تتكلم عن المسيح كونه الله الظاهر في الجسد فهي لا تتعارض مع كونه نبيا ، لانه في حال التجسد هو النبي وهو الكاهن على رتبة ملكي صادق وهو المسيح وهو ايضا الوارث لعرش داود ، اذا ليس هناك تعارض في النبؤات ولكن التعارض هو في فهم اليهود الخاطيء .

وضحت الاجابة ام لا ؟؟


----------



## christianbible5 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*



> رجاء
> 
> ممكن عدم التشتيت والخروج الى اسئلة اخرى ، ولدينا السؤال الاساسي لم ننتهي منه ؟؟؟
> 
> ...


*اضم صوتي لصوت الاخ new_man...*


> *فبما ان اليهود لم يفهموا النبوات اختلط الامر معهم بالنسبة للنبي وللمسيح الملك...*





> ولي سؤال لك هل المسيح اله ام نبي مرسل


*رجاء بدون تشتيت للموضوع...*
*الرب يسوع معكم...*


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*



nickname1 قال:


> *[font=&quot]وان كان المسيح مثل موسى فهذا يعني انه نبي مثل موسى وليس اله[/font]* *[font=&quot]، لأن الله قال له [/font][font=&quot]مثلك[/font][font=&quot]( [/font][font=&quot]والمثل تُعني التطابق التام[/font][font=&quot] )[/font]*​


 

يعني لما اقول انك مثل الاسد ، فهذا يتطلب التطابق التام ، ان يكون لك ذيل وفراء مثل الاسد ؟؟؟

يا عزيزي ، لقد اجبنا بالادلة والبرهان بشرح وتفسير الروح القدس ، من وسط اخوتك اي من الاسباط ، ومثلك تفيد التشابه في بعض الامور وليس تطابقها التام . 
واذا كنت تطلب التطابق التام ، فموسى عمل المعجزات ، وموسي لم يدخل حرب ، وموسى تزوج بواحدة فقط ، وموسى تربى طفولته في مصر ، وموسى حاول الحاكم وقتها قتله وسط كل الاطفال ، وموسى كان يهودي ، وموسى قابل الله وجها لوجه ، وموسى صعد الى الجبل وصام اربعين يوما لاخذ الشريعة من الله ، وموسى كتب التوراة بنفسه وخط يده ، وموسى كان متعلما ويعرف القراءة والكتابة ، و ... و.... و.... 
هل نقول المزيد الذي يجعل قاعدتك التي وضعتها بنفسك تقول ان موسى لا يتطابق مع من تظن ؟؟؟



نكرر ، الرد الان لا يكون بالاعتراض ، ولكن بالدليل والبرهان .

هل تستطيع ان تأتي بآية من اي كتاب آخر تقول ان النبي الذي تنبأ عنه موسى هو شخص آخر غير المسيح ؟؟

هل قال احد غير المسيح ، موسى تكلم عني ؟؟؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*

استنى استنى .. بشويش بشويش
انت طلعت مدلس وكداب وناقل و ......​ 
*[FONT=&quot]






[FONT=&quot]" أُقيم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لهم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] نبياً[/FONT][FONT=&quot]من وسط إخوتهم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] مثلك [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وأجعل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كلامي في فمه[/FONT] . 
[FONT=&quot] لخطاب الله لموسى بأنه سيُقيم مُستقبلاً لآخرين غيرهم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لهم[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...

[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]اثبت انه لغيرهم ..؟؟[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]





> *[FONT=&quot]، وليس لهُم هُم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وإلا لقال[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لكم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ، [/FONT] *




[FONT=&quot]هذا لانك ناقل ( بلا عقل ) .. لم تقرأ الايات قبلها[/FONT]

[/FONT]Deut 18:17 ​قَالَ لِيَ الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَحْسَنُوا فِي مَا تَكَلَّمُوا. ​
Deut 18:18 ​أُقِيمُ لَهُمْ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلَكَ، وَأَجْعَلُ كَلاَمِي فِي فَمِهِ، فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ. ​
​ 
الله كان يكلم موسى وحده .. لذا قال لهم ( على الشعب اليهودى )  .. لانهم غير موجودين فى المحادثة .. 

*والان انظر .. وتعلم *

*Deut 18:15 ​*​​​«يُقِيمُ لَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. ​
*​* 
من وسطك ... يعنى من وسط شعبه ( هل محمد كان يهودى .؟؟؟)
من اخوتك ... يقصد سبط اخر غير سبط لاوى ( المقصود هو سبط يهوذا ) .
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]



[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ولم يقل من وسطكم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، أو من وسط إخوتكم ،[/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...

[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]* 
* كذاب او جاهل ( بلا مخ ) *
Deut 18:15 «يُقِيمُ لَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. ​*[FONT=&quot]



[FONT=&quot]، ولم يأتي مثل موسى صاحب شريعه بعد موسى إلا مُحمد ،[/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...

[/FONT]*
ما دليلك انه لا احد جاء بشريعة الا محمد ... 
ده حتى الوثنين كانوا بشريعة .

[FONT=&quot]


> [FONT=&quot]ومن ميزات هذا النبي أنه أُمي لا يُجيد القراءه ولا الكتابه ، مما سيجعل الله وحيه وكلامه في فمه[/FONT]


[/FONT]
يا حلاوة .... هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

سمعت عن النبى ( شلتوت ) ..؟؟؟
 ده نبى جاهل .. روح اتبعه .. لان اى كلمة هيقولها هتبقى اكيد من عند ربنا .. بركاتك يا شلتوت يا جاهل


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*



nickname1 قال:


> شوفوا يا جماعة يبدوا الاختلاف في التفسير التفسير والتفسير من اجتهاد البشر وليس وحي الهي انتم فسرتم حسب رايكم


 
يا عزيزي ، يبدو انك لم تقرأ ما كتبناه لك .

قلنا اننا لم نفسر بطريقة بشرية ، او بفهمنا الخاص ، تحقيق النبؤة في شخص السيد المسيح الذي وضعناه هو بتفسير الروح القدس ، الوحي الالهي في الكتاب المقدس .


يبدو انك لم تقرأ هذه المداخلة ، دعني اكررها لك مرة اخرى بالحرف .

قال يسوع المسيح (لانكم لو كنتم تصدقون موسى لكنتم تصدقونني لانه هو كتب عني.)
(يوحنا 5: 46)

قال القديس بطرس يشرح تفسير النبؤة ( تثنية 18: 18) 


(فان موسى قال للآباء ان نبيا مثلي سيقيم لكم الرب الهكم من اخوتكم.له تسمعون في كل ما يكلمكم به. 23 ويكون ان كل نفس لا تسمع لذلك النبي تباد من الشعب. 24 وجميع الانبياء ايضا من صموئيل فما بعده جميع الذين تكلموا سبقوا وانبأوا بهذه الايام. 25 انتم ابناء الانبياء والعهد الذي عاهد به الله آباءنا قائلا لابراهيم وبنسلك تتبارك جميع قبائل الارض. 26 اليكم اولا اذ اقام الله فتاه يسوع ارسله يبارككم برد كل واحد منكم عن شروره)
(اعمال 3: 22 - 26)



راجع ايضا (اعمال الرسل الاصحاح 7) فقد قام القديس استفانوس ايضا بشرح سريع وموجز ورائع لتاريخ اليهود القديم وذكر هذه النبؤة وكيف تحققت في المسيح وحده .



الخلاصة : شرح الوحي المقدس ان اليهود اخطأوا في فهم النبؤات وتفسيرها ، 

ايليا : لم يأت حرفيا ايليا نفسه ، ولكن يوحنا المعمدان بروح ايليا وقوته ، اي شخصيته ومظهره ولباسه وقوته في اعلان الحق ومواجهة حتى الملوك باخطائهم .

النبي والمسيح ، نبؤاتهم تتحقق في المسيح ، فهو الله الظاهر في الجسد، وهو باللاهوت الاله المتجسد ، وبالناسوت هو النبي والملك والكاهن .

الرد الان لا يكون بالاعتراض ، ولكن بالدليل والبرهان .

هل تستطيع ان تأتي بآية من اي كتاب آخر تقول ان النبي الذي تنبأ عنه موسى هو شخص آخر غير المسيح ؟؟

هل قال احد غير المسيح ، موسى تكلم عني ؟؟؟

*هل رأيت الادلة التي وضعناها هي كلامنا وتفسيرنا او كلام الوحي الالهي  وشرحه لتحقيق النبؤة ؟؟*


----------



## christianbible5 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*



> *" أُقيم [font=&quot]لهم[/font][font=&quot] نبياً[/font][font=&quot]من وسط إخوتهم[/font][font=&quot] مثلك [/font][font=&quot]وأجعل [/font][font=&quot]كلامي في فمه[/font] .* *[font=&quot]
> لا ادري هل أنت لم تنتبه لكلمة[/font][font=&quot] لهم[/font][font=&quot]وإخوتهم[/font][font=&quot]، مع أن البشاره والنبوءه واضحه ، لخطاب الله لموسى بأنه سيُقيم مُستقبلاً لآخرين غيرهم[/font][font=&quot]لهم[/font][font=&quot] ، وليس لهُم هُم[/font][font=&quot] وإلا لقال[/font][font=&quot] لكم[/font][font=&quot] ، ولقال إخوتكم ، ولكن من وسط إخوتهم الآخرين الذين هُم من نسل إسماعيل[/font][font=&quot] ، [/font][font=&quot]ولم يقل من وسطكم[/font][font=&quot]، أو من وسط إخوتكم ، والكلام موجه لموسى الذي هو من نسل الإخوه الآخرين من نسل إسحق ، وهذا النبي سيكون[/font][font=&quot] مثلك[/font][font=&quot] يا موسى ، ولم يأتي مثل موسى صاحب شريعه بعد موسى إلا مُحمد ، ومن ميزات هذا النبي أنه أُمي لا يُجيد القراءه ولا الكتابه ، مما سيجعل الله وحيه وكلامه في فمه[/font]*


*ما تعرفش تحاور معلش تتعلم بس ماتعرفش تقرأ لأ دي تبقى مصيب...*
*لم انتبه؟؟؟*
*ههههه...*
*اقرأ على شان تفهم...*
*او بقولك جيب حد على شان يقرأ ويفهمك...*
*15 «يُقِيمُ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ.*
*الكلام موجه لموسى...*
*شو فهمت...*
*اكيد ولا شي...*
*نكمل...*
*يقول لموسى...*
*من وسطك... يا موسى...*
*شو فهمت...*
*انا اكيد ولا شي...*
*نكمل...*
*من اخوتك مثلي... يا موسى...*
*شو فهمت...*
*لأ اذا رح تقلي ما فهمت رح ازعل منك...*
*اذا...*
*1- الكلام موجه لموسى...*
*2- من وسطك... يا موسى...
**3- من اخوتك مثلي... يا موسى...*
*السؤال اللي انا اكيد انك مش هتقدر تجاوب عليه...*
*ورح سهل عليك...*
*موسى يهودي... يهودي هو...*
*يعني من اصل يهودي...*
*من هم اخوته؟؟؟*
*برافو يا شاطر...*
*اخوة موسى هو اليهود... وليس ابناء اسماعيل...*
*وضحت الصورة اليس كذلك؟؟؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سؤال سريع للعقلاء فقط*



> من اخبرك ان النبي المقصود هنا هو المسيح ام هو مجرد تفسير واستنتاج من حضرتك


*
لا نصوص عزيزى وليس تفسير 

مع ان التفسير لا يضر فى شئ
*


> *وانتم تقولون ان المسيح اله رجاءا حدد هل هو اله ام نبي مرسل *



*هالخبطك شوية كمان واقول لك الإتنين*




> *لا يعقل وغير مقبول ان يكون اله ونبي في نفس الوقت*



*لا يعقل لك انت فقط لفهمك القاصر اما نحن فعندنا شهادة الله ونعرف جيدا من هو*



> *وان كان المسيح انسانا حسب قولك  فلماذا جعلتموه الها*



*لم نجعله إلها بل طبقنا ما قاله عن نفسه وما فعله

وانتم الذى جعلتموه ( ظاهريا ) ليس الله*



> *واين قالى لكم انا الله فاعبدوني واتحداك ان تاتي بنص واحد صريح قالى فيه المسيح انه اله*



*يابنى بلاش موضوح تتحدانى دة

خليك فى السؤال والدر عليه احسن لك انت

بلاش كلام اكبر منك*



> * نصوص يا جماعة نصوص لا اريد استنتاجات العقيدة ليست استنتاجات *



*واضح انك مش بتشوف ايات الكتاب المقدس اللى بنضعها امامك 

فالمشكلة فيك وليست فينا

*


> يا سلام اليهود الذين كتبوا الكتاب المقدس بلغتهم اخطاو الفهم وانتم فاهمين احسن من الذي الف الكتاب المقدس


*
يهود مين اللى كتبوا الكتاب المقدس ؟؟ ومين دة اللى ألفه ؟؟؟

راعى كلامك والفاظك*



> *[font=&quot]" أُقيم [/font]**[font=&quot]لهم[/font]**[font=&quot] نبياً[/font]**[font=&quot]من وسط إخوتهم[/font]**[font=&quot] مثلك [/font]**[font=&quot]وأجعل [/font]**[font=&quot]كلامي في فمه[/font]** .* *[font=&quot]
> لا ادري هل أنت لم  تنتبه لكلمة[/font][font=&quot] لهم[/font][font=&quot]وإخوتهم[/font][font=&quot]، مع أن البشاره والنبوءه واضحه ، لخطاب الله لموسى بأنه سيُقيم مُستقبلاً لآخرين غيرهم[/font][font=&quot]لهم[/font][font=&quot] ، وليس لهُم هُم[/font][font=&quot] وإلا لقال[/font][font=&quot] لكم[/font][font=&quot] ، ولقال  إخوتكم ، ولكن من وسط إخوتهم الآخرين الذين هُم من نسل إسماعيل[/font][font=&quot] ، [/font][font=&quot] ولم يقل من وسطكم[/font][font=&quot]، أو من وسط إخوتكم ، والكلام موجه لموسى الذي هو من نسل الإخوه الآخرين من نسل إسحق ، وهذا النبي سيكون[/font][font=&quot] مثلك[/font][font=&quot] يا موسى ، ولم يأتي مثل موسى صاحب شريعه بعد موسى إلا مُحمد ، ومن ميزات هذا النبي أنه أُمي لا يُجيد القراءه ولا الكتابه ، مما سيجعل الله وحيه وكلامه في فمه[/font]*


*
أقترح على ماى روك مدير المنتدى ان يضع تفسيرا خاص للأخ الفاضل هذا فى اعلى المنتدى ليكون عونا لكل المسيحين الذين لا يعرفون ان الكتاب المقدس يحتوى على بشارة لمحمد

*


> *لهم لهم لهم هُم وليس لكم*



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*ماذا تقصد بلكم دى ؟؟؟

هل تقصد انه المفروض يقول لهم ( على المسيحين ) اللى هم اصلا مش موجودين ؟؟؟


ارحمونا يا عالم


*









​


----------



## My Rock (20 ديسمبر 2009)

تم تغيير إسم الموضوع الى من هو خاتم الرسل
تم نقل الموضوع الى الرد على الشبهات


----------



## christianbible5 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

> *شوفوا يا جماعة يبدوا الاختلاف في التفسير التفسير والتفسير*


*اين التفسير؟؟؟...*
*



			من اجتهاد البشر وليس وحي الهي انتم فسرتم حسب رايكم ونحن لم نفسر بل اخذنا النص كما هو بوضوحه لانه لا يحتاج لتفسير النصوص واضحة والحكم للقاريء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*كل ما اوردناه نصوص...*
*سأعطي مثلاً لأنني سوف اختم بطريقة تليق بمحاور مثلك...*
*تثنية*
*انجيل يوحنا*
*اعمال الرسل*
*وغيرها كثير راجع المداخلات...*


> *وعلى العموم هناك عشرات النصوص الساطعة كنور الشمس والتي لا تحتاج الا للقراءة لتفهم بدون الرجوع لتفسير الكنيسة نصوص واضحة فلما نحتاج التفسير*


*كذب عليك من قال لك هذا... انتم من عجزتم عن اتمام المناقشة في جميع المواضيع...*
*انت تقول هنا واضحة... اذا لم يخبرك احد... يبقى انت اللي كذاب...*
*وفي المرة التانية خليك صادق مع نفسك قبل ما تكون صادق مع الآخرين...*
*على شان يعني القاريء ما ياخد عنك فكرة غلط لا سمح الله...*
*الرب يسوع ينور عيونكم...*


----------



## My Rock (20 ديسمبر 2009)

تحذير آخر لصاحب الموضوع
شبهتك في اول الموضوع تم الرد عليها
فحذاري القفز لموضوع آخر لغرض التشتيت
سنعطيك اخر فرصة لتطرح أي تساؤل إن كانت الإجابة المُقدمة غير واضحة. اي إعادة و تكرار و تشتيت سيؤدي إلى غلق الموضوع

ملاحظة: تم تنظيف الموضوع من المشاركات الخارجة. رجاء محبة من الاخوة المسيحيين ان يساعدونا في الحقاظ على نظام المنتدى، فاي مشاركة خارجة تجاهلوها لكي يتم حذفها.


----------



## newman_with_jesus (23 ديسمبر 2009)

تضلون اذا لا تعرفون الكتب ربنا يديك نعمة يا نيو مان وترد


----------

